# Advice needed... serious



## old folks

I have a Delta AP-300 portable dust collector. don't have the funds or skills to build a shed to put unit outside and run hose through hole to inside.

Cna I replace the bag with a better one so I can use my dc inside the shop ? If so, please give me the link to where I can buy one.Thank You
John


----------



## Dario

Not sure about the size you need but this is what I use and happy with it.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g5556


----------



## bnoles

John,

I pretty much have taken the same route as Dario and I am very happy using my AP400 with a .5 micro bag inside the shop.


----------



## Dario

BTW, my DC have 2 bags (upper and lower).

I replaced the top one with the linked bag and the lower one with just heavy duty plastic (contractor grade) trash bags from Walmart.  Makes the clean up so much easier.

Also, if you use the cloth lower bags...it won't take long for it to rot if you cut or turn green wood  DAMHIKT [][]


----------



## old folks

I have a AP-300 it has a single bag... it allows fine dust to flood my shop.


----------



## Dario

Try this then http://www.grizzly.com/products/g5560


----------



## old folks

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Try this then http://www.grizzly.com/products/g5560
> 
> Dario, the AP-300 bag is 38x21x38... would a bag 13.5x24 work ?


----------



## wicook

That Grizzly bag may be a bit better than the stock bag, but it still doesn't get down the the 0.5 or 1 micron size that will keep the respirable dust out of the air. When I bought a DC late last year, I looked for one that had a bag with no larger than 1 micron filtration. I run it inside my shop and don't have a problem any longer with dust. Mine's a two-bag system...cloth/felt on top and plastic on the bottom.


----------



## Rudy Vey

Check out a custom bag from American Fabric Filter. They are not too pricey (I think I paid for mine some years back somewhere in the range of $75-90 and include were also some real heavy duty plastic bags as a replacement for the lower bag). Mine was an oversized bag, that was made to fit in my low ceiling shop.


----------



## jaywood1207

The 0.5 and 1 micron are great but how do you "unplug" them.  I find the dust collects in a hurry on the inside and I lose suction.  I have used a stick to beat it up every so often but it doesn't seem to do the trick as well as taking it off, taking it outside, turning it inside out and then sweeping it.  Although this works well it's a pain and kind of chilly this time of year to be playing in the snow with the bag and a broom.

Sorry don't mean to hijack.


----------



## Rudy Vey

> _Originally posted by jaywood1207_
> <br />The 0.5 and 1 micron are great but how do you "unplug" them.  I find the dust collects in a hurry on the inside and I lose suction.  I have used a stick to beat it up every so often but it doesn't seem to do the trick as well as taking it off, taking it outside, turning it inside out and then sweeping it.  Although this works well it's a pain and kind of chilly this time of year to be playing in the snow with the bag and a broom.
> 
> Sorry don't mean to hijack.



I was told not to do this!! The built-up of fine dust cake make the filter even hold back much finer dust - the finest dust particles is the worst for our lungs. You need an oversized bag to not to loose too much suction.


----------



## wade

Problem is that you loose suction if you don't clean out the filter bag occasionally.  I'm having the same issue with mine.  I have the DC3300 from shopsmith and I need to clean it out as well because its suction is down.

Wade


----------



## woodbutcher

You might also use a plastic bag on the bottom and a canister style filter on the top. Clearvue also has a small cyclone that sits on a 5 gallon bucket that might help.


----------



## Glass Scratcher

> _Originally posted by old folks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Try this then http://www.grizzly.com/products/g5560
> 
> Dario, the AP-300 bag is 38x21x38... would a bag 13.5x24 work ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could go to the .3 micron bag by Grizzly.  It would definatly solve your dust problem.
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/H4340
> 
> It should have the same inlet size, so it should fit.  It is a replacement bag for the Grizzly DC
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/g1163
Click to expand...


----------



## bob393

Huh I still use a shop vac!


----------



## Malainse

> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />Huh I still use a shop vac!



Me also..  I am building one from a dryer motor/blower....


----------

